# port st joe



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

mitch and i will be heading here for Christmas holidays. any reports 'inshore"?? Ready for spec-city


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Lane, Hope you guys have a nice time..............Dennis & Donna


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks snagged,,, 

i'm thinking this turn in the weather should be just the "turn-on" for those specs.

We'll post the reports.:takephoto


----------



## scallopman (Oct 5, 2007)

I hear things are pretty goodin the canal.

Check out the Barefoot Cottages for lodging. Very boater friendly.

Good luck.


----------

